# PO 300/Rough cold idle/hard start



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 nissan sentra/gxe 115,000 miles/auto

The car has been hard to start since I've owned it for a year and a half. Just this last week, I noticed that when cold, it fires and idle as if it were missing, then it goes away like nothing ever happened. This has progressed to longer starts. PO 300 SES code was produced during one of the rough idles.

I had a SES light come on 18 months ago, PO code reflecting low fuel relay input.

Does this sound like the fuel pump is going bad?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And did you check and/or replace the crank sensor like I mentioned last November?
http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000-2006/158255-trouble-code-p0462.html#post1325561

And the code is not "pee-ohh-three hundred".
It's P0300 as in "pee-zero-three hundred"


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

No, I haven't checked it. I just downloaded the manual. Thank you for the link.

The car started up fine yesterday. Its a tweener at the moment.

Will revise that manual now and locate the crank sensor section.


----------

